
Demographic Decline Is the Real Threat to the U.S. - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-04-10/trump-says-u-s-is-full-but-demographic-decline-is-real-threat
======
AntiTechTechie
> ...and to decreasing relevance, dynamism and power

Its funny how the author thinks we care about the elite's declining
"relevance, dynamism and power"...as is I care about the end of the American
empire.

